# New Upgrades !



## cheykirsten (Mar 16, 2021)

Just thought I would share my newest mods! ZZP intercooler, and midpipe added. Stage 2 with ZZP done. Test and Tune here we come !


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice!

What year do you have?

I have a 2015 and when I was installing my ZZP Intercooler, I found out that Chevrolet did away with the separate automatic transmission cooler and incorporated it into the radiator assembly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Nice!
> 
> What year do you have?
> 
> I have a 2015 and when I was installing my ZZP Intercooler, I found out that Chevrolet did away with the separate automatic transmission cooler and incorporated it into the radiator assembly.


I'm surprised it ever had a separate one - the ones on my Cobalt and Cavalier are/were both integrated into the radiator.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks neat, how hard is it to get the bumper completely off without breaking all the tabs?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks neat, how hard is it to get the bumper completely off without breaking all the tabs?


It's easy Thebigzeus. 

Just take your time and be gentle.


----------



## cheykirsten (Mar 16, 2021)

JLL said:


> Nice!
> 
> What year do you have?
> 
> I have a 2015 and when I was installing my ZZP Intercooler, I found out that Chevrolet did away with the separate automatic transmission cooler and incorporated it into the radiator assembly.


I have a 2012 !


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> It's easy Thebigzeus.
> 
> Just take your time and be gentle.


Not when I tried to remove one side, bent the plastic up some...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not when I tried to remove one side, bent the plastic up some...


The plastic bend a little, but you're good as long as it doesn't break.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jesus I thought that was the front of a truck.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Jesus I thought that was the front of a truck.


Oh you know better, it's a few...dozen...feet too short. 

My Cobalt had a similar look sans bumper (and lights), albeit apparently a much larger crash beam.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Oh you know better, it's a few...dozen...feet too short.
> 
> My Cobalt had a similar look sans bumper (and lights), albeit apparently a much larger crash beam.
> 
> View attachment 291748


On newer trucks the front clearance can be as little as 8 inches.
All in the name of fuel economy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> On newer trucks the front clearance can be as little as 8 inches.
> All in the name of fuel economy.


Oh for sure, but the front then extends straight up about 35 feet.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Oh for sure, but the front then extends straight up about 35 feet.


You got me there.


----------

